# Ravenna!!



## sally mccor

*Ravenna*

Any body living in Ravenna? just moved here, having a great time but still feel like a tourist. Would love to chat with any English speaking people


----------



## Scrittore

*Not yet, but considering it...*

Hi Sally,

I'm an American writer, currently living in Seattle but planning to move to Italy before next summer. Since Ravenna is on my short list (which includes Istria, Croatia, as well as a few other Italian locales) I'd like to start getting to know people in each of these areas--why they decided on their location, what they're finding most and least rewarding, any worthy tips folks can pass along, and so forth.

I'll be visiting each of the areas around January/February but would love to hear what you have to say about Ravenna, with thanks in advance!

Cheers,
Gary


----------



## ebgilding

Hi Sally,

I'm in Ravenna now and feeling just the same!
Look forward to hearing from you!

(I'm here until Christmas, maybe March with work. I'm 26 and originally from Liverpool, UK).

Emma


----------



## 63vino

Hi,

Just in Italy for second go around. Im thinking about being in Ravenna area (Milano Marittima to be exact)
I'd LOVE it if there is anyone here on this forum also in the Ravenna area that would be willing to get together for a chat and explain from their prespective, the area.

My options are Bologna and Ravenna (Milano Marittima)

Any comments welcome 
Thanks 
ciao
Vino


----------



## tftjr

Ciao Vino,
I'm currently living and loving life in Milano Marittima. I'm not sure how we could contact each other on here but I'm available to chat weekday evenings and weekend daytime. I DJ at Aperitivo on the weekends so I'm not avaiable after about 3pm.
Fammi sapere. 
Grazie,
Terry


----------



## 63vino

Ciao Terry,
Better than expected. I targeted Ravenna for expats in the area but in fact I amd and plan to be also in MiMa.
Currently staying in hotel, am getting house for the summer to find longer term solution. I'm in the usa this week but for sure would love to get your perspective and have the contact.
My email is at gmail and same as my user name here.

Drop me a note there and possibly we could find a time to meet. I'll be travelling about rurop next weekbut I'm sure we can work it out.
I'm back on sunday.


Ciao
Thomas


----------



## tftjr

63vino said:


> Ciao Terry,
> Better than expected. I targeted Ravenna for expats in the area but in fact I amd and plan to be also in MiMa.
> Currently staying in hotel, am getting house for the summer to find longer term solution. I'm in the usa this week but for sure would love to get your perspective and have the contact.
> My email is at gmail and same as my user name here.
> 
> Drop me a note there and possibly we could find a time to meet. I'll be travelling about rurop next weekbut I'm sure we can work it out.
> I'm back on sunday.
> 
> 
> Ciao
> Thomas


Sounds great, talk to you soon.


----------



## Kats

I am moving to Ravenna shortly (my husband is already there) can any of you give us any tips?


----------



## caroline ferrin

Hi Kats,

Already in Ravenna Kats? As for us, we have been living here for almost 2 years now. Do you still need some tips? If so, feel free to contact me

Caroline


----------



## Kats

Hi Caroline,

Thanks so much for the reply. I am arriving on Wednesday, things have taken longer to organise here than expected... Any advice you can give will be greatly received. 

Thanks
Kats


----------



## Kats

Hi guys, I am moving to Ravenna in a few days (my hubby is already there) are you still in Ravenna? Any hints and tips?


----------



## caroline ferrin

Hi Kate,

So you arrive tomorrow? Hope your removal will go well...hope you won't too tired after it....I know a little bit about it ;-) !
Tell me what you want to know exactly because otherwise I don't know how tiìo help you.
Ravenna is a very nice city, 8 km from beach and very family friendly.
As for us, we are family of 4 people. My kids go to primary school .
We leave tomorrow for France for Easter.
May be you could recontact me after then.

Hope you will enjoy your first days in Ravenna!

Caroline


----------



## tftjr

Hi Kats,
How is it going in Ravenna? There are a few Americans in Cervia if you need some help figuring it out.
Terry


----------



## Kats

caroline ferrin said:


> Hi Kate,
> 
> So you arrive tomorrow? Hope your removal will go well...hope you won't too tired after it....I know a little bit about it ;-) !
> Tell me what you want to know exactly because otherwise I don't know how tiìo help you.
> Ravenna is a very nice city, 8 km from beach and very family friendly.
> As for us, we are family of 4 people. My kids go to primary school .
> We leave tomorrow for France for Easter.
> May be you could recontact me after then.
> 
> Hope you will enjoy your first days in Ravenna!
> 
> Caroline


Thanks Caroline, I have recovered thank you. Just trying to find my way around at the moment, mainly the old town. Seems like a nice place with friendly people. I think the main thing would be I do not speak Italian (yet) so would be great to meet other expats. Would have an advice on where or how to meet other expats?

K


----------



## Kats

tftjr said:


> Hi Kats,
> How is it going in Ravenna? There are a few Americans in Cervia if you need some help figuring it out.
> Terry


Thanks Terry, enjoying it so far but just trying to find my way around. Will check out Cervia.

Thanks
Kat


----------



## caroline ferrin

Hi Kate,

Unfortunately Ravenna doesn't count so many expats, but you can find a few of them. If you want we can meet at caffé letterario in via diaz, next week, maybe Tuesday or Wednesday around 9.30 (near piazza del popolo).
Here sometimes you can find some expat people.
My neighbour is English and have been living here for decades, I can ask her whwn she meets with her English-spoken friends.
Enjoy your sunny week


----------



## Kats

Hi Caroline, sorry for taking so long to reply. Having Wifi issues... Meeting for coffee would be great thanks. Just let me know when is best for you.


----------



## caroline ferrin

Hi Kats,
Don't worry I know it takes time for having Internet here. What do you think about Tuesday 28 at 9.00 at caffé letterario via Diaz? I'm not free on the other days.
Have a nice wend!


----------



## Kats

Hi Caroline, that would be great thanks. See you there.


----------



## malpert

*ravenna to siena how? by train*

My wife and I are visiting Ravenna in Sept.. from there we have to go to Siena
what is the best way to do that?
train ravenna to florence then take train florence to Ravenna
marv and alexa


----------

